
EA preparing to become “100 percent digital company” - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/ea-preparing-to-become-100-percent-digital-company/
======
maxko87
Good, especially considering the trend in notebooks to not even ship with DVD
drives anymore..

